# Few New Box Calls



## ghost1066 (Jun 1, 2014)

Made up a few new short boxes. Two are cherry sides and paddle with maple/spalted maple bodies. One is book matched black walnut sides and paddle with a spalted sycamore body. One book matched spalted flame box elder with a spalted poplar body. 

Colors blew out in the pics of the FBE it has some nice red and a little blue in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice stuff dude.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 1, 2014)

Fear that I upset you....removed my comment. I'll be sure not to say good things anymore....



Scott (no good, no bad, no nothing it 'seems') B


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2014)

Some real lookers in there Tommy !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 1, 2014)

those spalted ones are awsome tommy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 1, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Few really nice pieces of timber, and the design must be proven.
> 
> 
> Scott (much success to you) B



Meaning what exactly? You seem to be saying that I used nice wood but my calls aren't any good or I used nice wood and how they are built works. Which is it?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2014)

What are the pros and cons Box call vs Pot call ?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 1, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> What are the pros and cons Box call vs Pot call ?



Tom I think a lot of it is personal preference. I like running a pot call more than a box but there are people that run box calls to find birds at a distance and can run them up close. Like anything if you ask a dozen hunters you will get a dozen answers. 

I have had more luck with pots and mouth calls than anything else but I have buddies that swear by box calls. Wish I could give you a better answer.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Tom I think a lot of it is personal preference. I like running a pot call more than a box but there are people that run box calls to find birds at a distance and can run them up close. Like anything if you ask a dozen hunters you will get a dozen answers.
> 
> I have had more luck with pots and mouth calls than anything else but I have buddies that swear by box calls. Wish I could give you a better answer.



I had wondered if the box would reach farther . Thanks


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 1, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I had wondered if the box would reach farther . Thanks



That is one thing some folks say and especially a long box rather than a short box. Those long boxes get big I see a lot of them with a body longer than my entire call.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 4, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Fear that I upset you....removed my comment. I'll be sure not to say good things anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (no good, no bad, no nothing it 'seems') B



Scott that is why I was asking what you meant to be sure what you were saying. Depending on the answer I might have been upset but can't be mad at a guy before you know if there is even a reason. I asked a question and you deleted your comment rather than say one way or the other your choice I was just curious.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 4, 2014)

Sweet looking boxes. Really like your design. Do you have any trouble using spalted wood (as far as strength/durability), or do you just avoid the punky stuff? 

@manbuckwal seems everyone has their own preference, but I've always had the best luck locating with a box, then working them in with a pot. Can't use a mouth call for anything but tickling the top of my mouth. Boxes are also the easiest to gobble with. A rubber band and a few quick shakes and you can really get a gobbler mad.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## J.L. Erb (Jun 4, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> What are the pros and cons Box call vs Pot call ?



Ease of use.


----------



## J.L. Erb (Jun 4, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I had wondered if the box would reach farther . Thanks



They both carry. Long Box Calls are made more so than not, in a high pitched call. It will cut the wind better than a deeper toned call, used for locating birds. A Pot call say of Glass, or crystal, will do the same.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 4, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Sweet looking boxes. Really like your design. Do you have any trouble using spalted wood (as far as strength/durability), or do you just avoid the punky stuff?
> 
> Yes using spalted wood I have to pick through a lot to get some that is still solid enough. The bodies aren't as bad you can get away with more there but for the sides and paddles there is very little room between looking good and sounding terrible.


----------

